# "Roadworn" Ibanez JEM (EVO)?



## USMarine75 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ibanez JEM EVO (roadworn) reproduction 1/100 limited edition...

$7,777 ?






















The good news is they faithfully reproduced the neck pocket crack on this one. Thank god, because I hate buying a guitar without a proper neck pocket crack 

Am I the only one that doesn't get the attraction to "roadworn" guitars? 

tl;dr I'd rather save $5k and just buy a regular JEM and sandwich it between me and Stealth's mom for 7-9 minutes.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 2, 2012)

I really dont understand roadworn guitars either, they are kinda like buying jeans that are already faded and ripped up.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2012)

Seriously, I read that this comes with a strap "caked in Steve's own sweat and grease" or words to that effect.



I applaud the sentiment but that's just kinky. And fucking disgusting.

And the neck pocket crack is just... . Don't understand the logic of paying $5k more for something that looks like it's been under a bus.


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 2, 2012)

^That is just plain creepy...


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

I wanna know what those do-whippies are in between the springs in the cavity!


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a f'ing steal compared to Eddies Frankenstrat which sold for a paltry $25,000

I get freaked out when a put a little chip or ding in one of my own guitars. I will never understand why somebody would pay this kind of money for a guitar that is beat to hell? I just don't get it.


----------



## Festivus (Mar 2, 2012)

Who is buying stuff like this!?


----------



## DslDwg (Mar 2, 2012)

Huge Steve Vai fans with more money than sense.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 2, 2012)

_Looks around for Stealth..._


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 2, 2012)

If I had this kind of money to waste I'd buy one as I'm a huge Steve Vai fan, and at that point I would have more money than sense. 


Relic guitars are silly as hell.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 2, 2012)

(Steeeeealth? Hello?)

And yeah... good call on the Franskenstrat! Don't forget these monstrosities...


$13k Yngwie






$30k SRV...


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 2, 2012)

I prefer making the dings, dongs, scratches, etc... myself !


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 2, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I wanna know what those do-whippies are in between the springs in the cavity!



Hipshot Tremsetters. They help the trem return to neutral. Most players use one Tremsetter. Vai uses two.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Mar 2, 2012)

i absolutely love fender roadworn and heavy relic guitars but this relic Jem looks very odd


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't mind to worn look I just don't like the prices they charge for beating the crap out of it on purpose! I would rather wear it out myself.


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 2, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Hipshot Tremsetters. They help the trem return to neutral. Most players use one Tremsetter. Vai uses two.



Same idea but they arent the Hipshot ones, Its the Ibanez Backstop
The Last Word in Tremolo Stabilization


----------



## Miek (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Mar 2, 2012)

OMG, give me a fucking break.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 2, 2012)

Investor's guitar


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rich5150 said:


> Same idea but they arent the Hipshot ones, Its the Ibanez Backstop
> The Last Word in Tremolo Stabilization



Ahhh, on his website, where it describes Evo in detail, they call it a trem setter. I assumed it was the Hipshot.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay seriously where the fuck is Stealth????


----------



## ROAR (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this guitar was meant for
normal younger fans who love Steve Vai.

This totally isn't for older more economically stable musicians
who have fun playing other people's songs for their own enjoyment
and the like


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 2, 2012)

I do think it looks better than stupid bass with all the jewels and reflectors all over it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 2, 2012)

Festivus said:


> Who is buying stuff like this!?


 
People with a lot of extra $$$ that are REALLY into Steve Vai.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Hipshot Tremsetters. They help the trem return to neutral. Most players use one Tremsetter. Vai uses two.



thanks!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

As to the who would buy this, you've got me. I remember when the clapton one came out it seemed like a novel idea but then they went all crazy with it.

It's not for me regardless of price. Hell, I put a ding in one of my ibby's recently and I'm beside myself!!!!!!


----------



## Origin (Mar 2, 2012)

Retarded.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 2, 2012)

Vai fans will eat this up..... if they have the means. I think there's only been 1 NGD on Jemsite so far


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 2, 2012)

Some brands definitely do relicing better than others. This Ibanez doesn't look worn, it looks new with chipping. Fender does it much better. The ESP relicing sucks too.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 2, 2012)

Pft, no "KONX" on the sticker?! I'll take my $8000 elsewhere, thanks.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Vai fans will eat this up..... if they have the means. I think there's only been 1 NGD on Jemsite so far



I wish I could get my account activated proper on jemsite. I can't post and I'm getting no help from "contact" (probably sending me private messages that I CAN'T ACCESS!  )

Sorry, ot rant over.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 2, 2012)

I wouldn't worry dude.... there's hardly any action over there any more. 7string.org FTW


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 2, 2012)

Doesn't the real Vai Evo have the sustainer?


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 2, 2012)

*mod edit: we don't talk crap about other forums here*

As for the Jem. It is unique. Personally, if I was going to drop a bunch of money on a Jem, that is "probably" the one I would want.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 2, 2012)

I like it the guitar, not the price. 

I bet every Japanese Vai fan will have one.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

speaking of relic clones look at what this did with a strat

SRVguitar.com


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

and we can`t forget randyciak`s strat projects

RandyCiak.Com: Hi-Tech Shred Metal Guitar

i really kinda like these.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> As for the Jem. It is unique. Personally, if I was going to drop a bunch of money on a Jem, that is "probably" the one I would want.



That is interesting. I'd want a floral like the jem/uv. The only thing I don't like about that guitar is I wish the pole pieces for the neck/bridge pups were chrome.

Oh, and the ibanez forum rocks, I love it there as well. This one has been terrific so far, it's just porn city!!!!!!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 2, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Doesn't the real Vai Evo have the sustainer?



Good question, I know "flo" has it (just was watching "where the wild things are" lol! )


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 3, 2012)

I usually like Fender's road worn / relic stuff. This one? Not so much. Neck pocket crack takes it a bit too far, me thinks.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 3, 2012)

When is the Pete Townshend model coming?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 3, 2012)

If I bought this, I'd always have this little voice at the back of my mind going "this isn't the original EVO." It'd be an absolute teaser for something I know I'd never have. The original EVO has all the freaking mojo in the world and then some, but that guitar is just not for mere mortals. So I don't see the point. If someone told me I could have the Mjolnir, I'd like to have the real deal... Not just an exact replica without the original's powers.

With that said, it is a cool guitar, with an uncool price tag.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the "Evo" Jem is a great recreation, but i'd want a "new" looking guitar for that much money. 

I'd rather have one of the Swirl re-issues, but then I'm not sure I'd like to pay that much without getting to choose a swirl that really appeals to me. I've seem some good ones and a lot of bad ones


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2012)

Just for the record, the neck crack is simulated and not exactly real like Steve's actual Evo. I initially thought it was real, but it'd be common sense that it's otherwise. 



SpaceDock said:


> Doesn't the real Vai Evo have the sustainer?



That's the Flo.



BucketheadRules said:


> Seriously, I read that this comes with a strap "caked in Steve's own sweat and grease" or words to that effect.



It won't be the first time Vai has put his own bodily fluids into a product:


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Mar 3, 2012)

I prefer to wear-in my own guitars, just saiyan.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 3, 2012)

For that money I'd prefer a JEM77LNG *AND* a 10th Anniversary JEM!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 3, 2012)

love it!! would buy it if wasn't that expensive!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 3, 2012)

So it costs five grand to have someone who isn't Steve Vai in some Ibanez workshop beat the crap out of your guitar?

I wish I made that much money for beating inanimate shit senseless.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 3, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> So it costs five grand to have someone who isn't Steve Vai in some Ibanez workshop beat the crap out of your guitar?
> 
> I wish I made that much money for beating inanimate shit senseless.


 

Nah it cost's five grand for what is arguably Japan's best custom shop to hand make a Jem. The beating to shit comes free...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 3, 2012)

well you could buy a rg350 send it to VAI and ask him to throw it down his drive way.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I should just buy a bunch of guitars - beat the shit out of them say they are "custom relic'd", and sell them at a stupid amount of money.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 3, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I wanna know what those do-whippies are in between the springs in the cavity!


It's a tremsetter. Similar sort of thing to what the ZR/Zero Edge uses.



Vai.com said:


> The device you are looking at here is a trem setter. With a series of springs and knobs it creates a resting point for the bridge that helps to keep the float aspect of the bridge in control. Floating bridges are difficult to use because any little pressure on the tail piece will make the strings go sharp - making your playing sound sea sick. This cuts down on that a lot.



I believe Dimarzio used to make them, but discontinued them a while ago.



SpaceDock said:


> Doesn't the real Vai Evo have the sustainer?



That's EVO2, iirc. I know his mirror JEM, with the LED fretboard (25th anniversary?) has one too.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 3, 2012)

Riggy said:


> It's a tremsetter. Similar sort of thing to what the ZR/Zero Edge uses.
> I believe Dimarzio used to make them, but discontinued them a while ago.
> 
> .



Ah. Well, he goes ape-shit with that whammy and it's pretty great so wondering why it was discontinued  , obviously they found some laying around


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 4, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well you could buy a rg350 send it to VAI and ask him to throw it down his drive way.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 5, 2012)

I want to try one of these out! And the best part about this thing is that it only costs $44.95!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbA2puvQvrk&feature=related


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 5, 2012)

While I think regular road worn guitars a over priced, I can see then appeal. They do often feel really worn in. 

This one on the other hand is different. This isn't beating the shit out of something and calling it a day, this is carefully replicating the damage to a famous guitar for a fan. Not my cup of tea? Too expensive? You're probably not the target demographic then.


----------



## Randomist (Mar 5, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> Doesn't the real Vai Evo have the sustainer?



Nope, Flo does, though. Flo also has gold hardware vs Evo's cosmo black, so i never really got why he had to write over them. 
If they released a sustainer-equipped jem(Even better, RG) I'm sure it would be quite popular, though. They wouldn't even need to drag it behind a truck or harvest Steve's bodily fluids.

How many bodies you think they trashed before they got the crack right?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 5, 2012)

Randomist said:


> Nope, Flo does, though. *Flo also has gold hardware vs Evo's cosmo black, so i never really got why he had to write over them.*
> If they released a sustainer-equipped jem(Even better, RG) I'm sure it would be quite popular, though. They wouldn't even need to drag it behind a truck or harvest Steve's bodily fluids.
> 
> How many bodies you think they trashed before they got the crack right?



I'm pretty sure Evo didn't always have black hardware. When he got them both they were virtually the same (I may be mistaken though. I read the whole story on Steve's website, but I don't remember clearly anymore).


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 5, 2012)

I fucking love beat up guitars! No way in hell i'd pay full price for one though


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 5, 2012)

This makes me feel like beating the shit out of my RG7620 and selling it for a hefty profit to some noob


----------



## ibanezcollector (Mar 5, 2012)

I actually like relics, most people dont know the time and effort that goes into a good relic if they saw one, most think its just hitting they guitar with things.

When I was making custom instruments (Vintaged Guitars) I went for authenticity something most relics lack. 

I am actually working on a Relic right now haha I will show it off when its done .


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 5, 2012)

I love relic guitars or beaten up or road worn or whatever you the latest brand tagline is theses days.... but some guitars suit it and some don't and I really don't think this one does imo, especially when you can buy a jem that's a few years old with genuine wear for a 5th of that price Ibanez want for that one.... If you want a worn guitar buy a smart new one for half the price and take a sander and blow torch to it!! More fun and cheaper!! But if you wann apay for some manufacturer to do it then I def think ESP do very good worn/road worn guitars but Fender is the daddy really, there relic's are gorgeous imo


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have played the Fender 60's series road worn strats and I really like them. They felt "broken in" and played/sounded really good, the part I didn't like was how much more they were charging for a Mexican made strat! It was some where around 400 more dollars for it beat up.


----------



## deftones-88 (Mar 6, 2012)

I certainly would not be spending that kinda of money on what is essentially a beaten up guitar. However, there will be fans out there ...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 6, 2012)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have played the Fender 60's series road worn strats and I really like them. They felt "broken in" and played/sounded really good, the part I didn't like was how much more they were charging for a Mexican made strat! It was some where around 400 more dollars for it beat up.



Does make you laugh how much they charge EXTRA to fuck your guitar up for you! LOL! 

Those Mexican 60's strats though a sooooo nice.... I am a huge fanboy for theses anyway but I think Washburn and the N4 Relic.... I mean that really is broken in! haha! And the spec is awesome it really is what Nuno plays not just a fancy pants Washburn limited run thing and yet its £1500 brand new, about £200 more than the spotless Swamp Ash model... That is imo a fair price an extra couple of Thousand like the Vai model or the ESP KH Relic model takes the p1ss....


----------



## astm (Mar 6, 2012)

I kinda lost the track to what mods steve made to his guitars, but.... when did he inverted the postions of the tone and volume knobs?


----------



## Spiff (Mar 6, 2012)

I can really see this catching on to other industries...






"oh this is actually a brand new mercedes, it's just roadworn to match mika häkkinen's car down to every bit of rust and scratched paint, the missing spoiler is from when he flew off nürburgring back in -05, what a race!"

no thanks.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 6, 2012)

Steve is actually retiring 'EVO' to the studio and using these as his new main axe.... interesting.

(source Jemsite)


----------



## phrygian12 (Mar 6, 2012)

It would be pretty cool to have something like that on your wall. A replica guitar from your guitar heroes, however I'm talking about some cheap replica that probably wouldn't sound very good because it's just made for display only and cost under $1000 etc. 

I should stop drinking on the weekdays....


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a big Vai fan but I cant see paying for these types of runs. Hell I dont even want a Jem.

However any is worth whatever people are willing to pay so if they find a market, cant blame them.


----------



## robare99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I prefer mine...


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 7, 2012)

2x post


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 7, 2012)

phrygian12 said:


> It would be pretty cool to have something like that on your wall. A replica guitar from your guitar heroes, however I'm talking about some cheap replica that probably wouldn't sound very good because it's just made for display only and cost under $1000 etc.


 





^ like this? (the cheap one not the $5k embossed one)


----------



## Randomist (Mar 7, 2012)

The more I look, the less faithful I think this is. The volume and tone knobs, unless Steve (or rather, his tech) switched the pots around recently, are the wrong way round. And the black knob, which should be volume, looks like a standard ibby, less rough than I beleive Steve's is. The pickups also gave gold pole peices, the ones on Evo aren't. The Evo text even looks wrong. I wonder if the neck pickup in these has a bad connection like Evo's? The rear cavity needs more tissue and tape, and does Evo really have grimy ovals surrounding some of its key recognizable features?


----------



## SDMFVan (Mar 8, 2012)

I was wondering about the grimy ovals myself. It looks like some of the relicing is just stickers, but that can't be, can it?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 8, 2012)

Randomist said:


> The more I look, the less faithful I think this is. The volume and tone knobs, unless Steve (or rather, his tech) switched the pots around recently, are the wrong way round. And the black knob, which should be volume, looks like a standard ibby, less rough than I beleive Steve's is. The pickups also gave gold pole peices, the ones on Evo aren't. The Evo text even looks wrong. I wonder if the neck pickup in these has a bad connection like Evo's? The rear cavity needs more tissue and tape, and does Evo really have grimy ovals surrounding some of its key recognizable features?



The replica is of Evo as it is today, not as it's been at any time in the past. So find a photo of Evo as it is today, and then compare. 

I would imagine the 'grimy ovals' are cleared to protect the writing?


----------



## Randomist (Mar 11, 2012)

Diamond Dave said:


> The replica is of Evo as it is today, not as it's been at any time in the past. So find a photo of Evo as it is today, and then compare.
> 
> I would imagine the 'grimy ovals' are cleared to protect the writing?



I was going from the most recent pics I could find; if you have more recent pics where evo actually looks like this, please share. I suspect the ovals are transfers applied before some gunk or other is worked into the guitar body, leaving the residue build up around them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2012)

And if nobody wants to watch the video, they confirm that the crack in the replica is fake.


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And if nobody wants to watch the video, they confirm that the crack in the replica is fake.


 
You know, he doesn't actually comment on how it plays. I doubt many will be played though.

I am also curious as why he got one. I wonder if he will be able to tell them apart, LOL.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> tl;dr I'd rather save $5k and just buy a regular JEM and sandwich it between me and Stealth's mom for 7-9 minutes.




Hhah fuck you buddy guy!


----------



## wilch (Jun 6, 2012)

astm said:


> I kinda lost the track to what mods steve made to his guitars, but.... when did he inverted the postions of the tone and volume knobs?



I read somewhere that he didn't. He just switched the knob "hats". 

At one point he had the knurled knob on the volume, and tone where it's supposed to be. But then he decided he preferred the feeling of the plastic strat style knob for the volume (or something), and instead of grabbing a plastic "volume knob" (probably lost), he just swapped the plastic tone knob onto the top of the volume pot, and put the knurled knob on top of the tone pot.

...and they replicated that with the replica.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, after further review, I still don't really want one 

But I love it just the same........thank god for guitar hero's like Vai and Ibanez guitars......otherwise I'd be stuck listening to lil wayne


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait... how do you determine a used price for these? Do they appreciate in value with more chips and dings?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> Wait... how do you determine a used price for these? Do they appreciate in value with more chips and dings?



Only one way to tell. Find one in a store and hack away


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jun 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And if nobody wants to watch the video, they confirm that the crack in the replica is fake.




0:51 It has a crack....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 7, 2012)

A little challenge for the more adventurous and/or foolhardy among you:

First, go make a chip in the paint of one of your guitars. I'll wait.

Ok, back? That was easy, wasn't it? Fast, simple, nothing to it.

Second, go make a chip EXACTLY LIKE that one in another one of your guitars. _Exactly_ like it. Same size, depth, diameter, outline, everything. Again, I'll wait.

Ok, back? Not so easy that time, huh? Maybe took a bit more time and effort than just banging on it?

THAT'S the difference between a repro like this and just getting a relic or roadworn guitar. The builders aren't just "beating your guitar up for you." They aren't just doing something you could do yourself faster and cheaper. What they're doing is extremely exacting, extremely precise, and _extremely_ time consuming. That of course isn't to bag on legit relic jobs, which are also much more precise and time consuming than just tieing your guitar to your bike and going for a few laps around the block.

Want to know why this costs so much? Because not only is it a custom made MiJ Ibanez JEM, but you add to it all of the _extra_ time and effort the builders put into it to make it an exact replica of a pre-existing guitar. Bog standard J-Customs aren't exactly cheap to begin with, so I'm a bit unsure why the pricetag on this thing surprises so many people.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

The original he's playing has the crack, the 100 were made with a replica crack


----------



## wilch (Jun 7, 2012)

The original has a crack that has been repaired. The replica has a "simulated crack" (so the body isn't cracked like EVO was).


----------



## thedonal (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never understood the whole relic'ed or roadworn from new thing.

All of those dings and scratches are part of your journey with the guitar and some might have really cool stories behind them. Faking a guitar's mojo is, just, well rubbish really. 

I also prefer to buy new guitars as I like to play/wear them in myself. It's a personal thing.

If i was after a signature guitar (Les Paul aside, generally I'm not), I'd prefer a spanking new JEM7VWH with the various parts (ie tremsetters etc) installed like Vai has.

Wouldn't mind a guitar with a sustainer, too.

That said, I would love a JS Chrome Boy. I'll start saving for the next time they do a run!!


----------



## Dooky (Jun 7, 2012)

When the guitar was very first announced it was clearly stated the the crack was simulated and not real.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 7, 2012)

The re-duplicated crack thing might be a pain in the ass, but I'll bet it's more fun than having to be the guy that had to redraw the Black Dog scribbles to exact template specifications:







[ Hi Stealth! Glad you found my hidden early b-day gift message... you're welcome! ]


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 7, 2012)

By the time some people have saved enough money to buy that worn Vai guitar their own guitars would look the same


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jun 7, 2012)

Riggy said:


> It's a tremsetter. Similar sort of thing to what the ZR/Zero Edge uses.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Dimarzio used to make them, but discontinued them a while ago.





Just FYI if anyone cares,






The Last Word in Tremolo Stabilization

These are made by Ibanez and are called the "Backstop". It is one unit, and a little beefier than the "Tremsetter". Not sure if the ones in these guitars are new production or NOS, as they haven't made these for a while now. And ones that you can find on Evilbay are priced at $200. The alternative is this:
The Last Word in Tremolo Stabilization 

I am interested to try the Goeldo BackBox sometime when I have the extra cash. Easy to install and looks like it is very handy. 

-AJH


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Jun 7, 2012)

Yuck.  I just can't see myself playing "someone else's" guitar. 

That said, I did have a Carvin Legacy (b/c I couldn't afford 1970's Marshall).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Zerox8610 said:


> 0:51 It has a crack....



Yeah, "fake" wasn't the best word. "Replicated" is.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

MesaENGR412 said:


> Just FYI if anyone cares,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the original in the photo.....I still don't understand why this wouldn't be made anymore if it makes a good diff. Seems more people than ever are using floating trems these days.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 7, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> At the original in the photo.....I still don't understand why this wouldn't be made anymore if it makes a good diff. Seems more people than ever are using floating trems these days.



They got sued lol. Same thing with the hand guard.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sued? How odd.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nevermind, I'll be nice.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 8, 2012)

dont get it, i guess if your a rich ibanez enthusiast


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't get it either. 

When I was 18-20 I was a HUUGE Vai fan. I still enjoy his playing and appreciate what he does, but even if I had the 5k at that time I wouldn't have even considered it. 

I buy guitars to play AND look at. If I'm afraid to play it, it holds no value for me-especially when I know it's just one of a hundred. I'd rather have one of the twelve Ibanez RG PR1's.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 8, 2012)

I dunno, it's still really cool. I guess cuz I'm an old guy maybe......? Again though, I still wouldn't buy one.......but for some reason I like watching the video and all that.


----------

